# Has anyone ever been able to push Isabelle off a cliff?



## K.K. SIider (Mar 25, 2015)

If so, will she let you make public works projects? When I try it looks like she's about to fall off, but then she just magically poofs right back onto the cliff ._.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you really need to ask?

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you're serious, no, it's not possible to push Isabelle off a cliff. If it is, it would be through a glitch and it wouldn't make her agree to let you build PWPs. She doesn't let you build PWPs because there's probably something in the way that the game doesn't allow, like rocks, ponds, buildings, or a cliff. Just move a few squares and try again.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

No I do not think that is possible. I know you can push yourself into the river and tracks and even under your map, but I doubt it's possible for your villagers.


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

I tried to make Isabelle do a lot of ridic things
but falling of a cliff is something in her repertoire


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 28, 2015)

That isn't possible..unless you find some sort of hack/glitch to do that, but in general, no. There's a mechanic in animal crossing that prevents us from doing a lot of things..pushing her off a cliff is an example of one


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 28, 2015)

I really wish NPCs like Tom Nook and Isabelle could fall into pitfalls...


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I really wish NPCs like Tom Nook and Isabelle could fall into pitfalls...



omg this. bless this post.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 28, 2015)

Here?s a Youtube video with Isabelle falling off the cliff: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAQa9F5Hwfg


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2015)

I laughed at the title of this thread.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 28, 2015)

I wonder why the OP had their account disabled...


----------



## wisecat (Mar 28, 2015)

that sounds hilarious and i'd love to see a video of it happening lmao


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 29, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Here?s a Youtube video with Isabelle falling off the cliff: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAQa9F5Hwfg



I thought this whole thread was ridiculous, but as long as this isn't fake, it looks like you can actually do it.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I really wish NPCs like Tom Nook and Isabelle could fall into pitfalls...



Yeah why are they immune to them? XD


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

why would you want to push Isabelle off a cliff? you monster :c


but really the title also made me lol


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2015)

I've never tried this because I've never been mean to the cutie.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

What


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 9, 2015)

I've never really understood Isabelle hate like this.


----------



## tiaandshep (Apr 9, 2015)

Bit harsh to issable tbh, what would she think if she knew we were plotting her deatH!!


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

I just spat out of my coffee reading this! hahahahaha


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness this is awful!!  Why would you do such a thing to her?  She works so hard!!


----------



## Dinkleburg (Apr 28, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I wonder why the OP had their account disabled...


Maybe he managed to actually do it O_O


----------



## Blue99i (Apr 28, 2015)

We don?t speak it?s name...


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 28, 2015)

Dinkleburg said:


> Maybe he managed to actually do it O_O



Isabelle is dead


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol! I need to try this.


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

Push Isabelle off a cliff? Wow, I've never thought of trying that, although from the video it looks tedious. I don't think I've encountered any glitches similar to that. Plus, I don't have the heart to hurt Isabelle she's such a sweetie pie. >__<


----------

